# Sea-sickness/motion sickness



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Has anyone noticed that they get this a little more since they've had fibro? I don't know whether this is related more to IBS, or Fibro, or hormones really; as I have had this ever since I was pregnant 20 some years ago. I used to be able to take merry-go-rounds before that, but not after when I went with my kids. Today it was lying on a raft on a very wavey large inland lake. ------------------


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 1999)

Moldie, I have never had the problem but a fibro friend of mine has car sickness--we were on a boy scout trip not too long ago--I drove with them and she was turning around to talk to me in the backseat and finally had to quit looking at me. Zeroing in on me and seeing this pass behind me got her stomach sick! she also has vertigo--


----------

